# I'm pregnant!! 😀



## Jessiejames2013 (Oct 31, 2013)

Hi all I went for my gynae appointment on Friday 14th nov, in hope tha they could help us conceive, but lucky for us I had blood results back that confirmed I have high HCG levels which means I'm finally expecting !!  so happy they've roughly said I'm 8-9 weeks  x


----------



## zozo_lou (Feb 11, 2014)

Congratulation jessiejames!!  it's THE best feeling isn't it? We found out we were pregnant a couple of end ago & had our 7 week scan on Monday & expecting twins!

Do u get an early scan or wait for the 12 weeks?

Xx


----------



## Jessiejames2013 (Oct 31, 2013)

I have PCOS and I was going for my gynae appointment so they could help us get pregnant even gave me a prescription for pills to bring on a period, when they had results that I was in fact pregnant they took me to be scanned and I saw my lil baby on screen and heard its heartbeat got my first midwife appointment today  quite nervous tbh x


----------



## Jessiejames2013 (Oct 31, 2013)

I think I'll have a dating scan I'm not sure tbh x


----------



## zozo_lou (Feb 11, 2014)

Ah that is brilliant news that it happened more "naturally" than going through IVF! 

How exciting on your first midwife appointment, I imagine they'll give u a date for a scan won't they? 

We've got our next scan on 2nd December & first midwife appointment on 7th December

Good luck today  

Xx


----------



## Jessiejames2013 (Oct 31, 2013)

I'm 13 weeks & 4 days!! Bit further along than we expected. my lil baby looks like a baby now!! It's huge lol!! Looking quite healthy too  Find out sex on 2nd feb just 19 days before my birthday  xx


----------



## My Son is My World (Sep 10, 2011)

Congratulations!! What an amazing surprise - the best early Christmas present you could ever wish for. Reading your post just bought a smile to my face x


----------



## Jessiejames2013 (Oct 31, 2013)

Thank you  we are both so happy  can't wait to tell the rest of the world  we telling my step daughter Friday then everyone else gets to know then.. Xx


----------



## Jessiejames2013 (Oct 31, 2013)

Just found out my sister in law is pregnant, she has PCOS too had loads of treatments and never succeeded until now... She had scan today found out she is expecting twins!!   I'm so happy for her, 3 new babies born in space of two months this year 😀 x


----------



## Sarah151181 (Oct 6, 2013)

That's lovely news x


----------



## Jessiejames2013 (Oct 31, 2013)

I know so pleased for her  she's due 18th August and I'm due 16th june x


----------

